# Adams Detail Spray?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Someone said Adams detailing stuff is chamical guys rebranded? I have Adams Detail Spray which I really like, I can get it in bulk but wanted to know if anyone knows what chemical guys product it is and is it any cheaper?

Ta, Bailes.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Junkman would probably know.


----------



## AustinTexas (Feb 26, 2008)

As far as I know CG does make the Adams product, BUT it may not be exactly the same - not sure if its just a rebranding of their existing product. It is cheaper by far to get the CG, since they make products for several companies. They also do custom mixes, so it may be a little different. The Adams stuff sure smells good though...


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I tried in vain to get the Adams stuff to the UK years ago.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have been using the Adams range a lot recenlty and its has impressed me, not sure about the CG thing but Adam Pitale is a real gent.

Gav


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

The glass cleaner (was given a freebie) and is pretty good. Probably not as good as Duragloss 751 with the rain repel though


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeh the glass cleaner is good stuff as is the carpet cleaner they also do some really good wash pads.

Gav


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

These guys do Adams if im allowed to link? www.autojoy.co.uk


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I picked up some Adams stuff in the States last time there and was really good gear, Mothers is another popular brand and they do the brilliant California Wax, one of the wettest waxes I've used.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Anything else I should get with my next order? Might get the gallon of the detail spray as it's bloody brilliant, up there with DG921 in my opinion


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I thought Adams, was also rebadged Gloss-it


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

*aams detail spray is all i use . its a great drying q/d. even on glass. leaves the surface spot free and very slick..its pink in color. and smells like stawberrys... just an all around great q/d *..i go through alot ofit .infact im thinking of getting the 5 gallon jug next time...


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

mouthyman said:


> I thought Adams, was also rebadged Gloss-it


Whoa! That was a way off misconception on your part! The guy who runs Gloss-it... let's just say that you're wrong in your thought. I won't go into any details publicly but just know that the two products lines are NOT the same. Gloss-it manufactures their own stuff. That's why you will see them at SEMA. They are also at Carlisle whenever Adam's is there. Two TOTALLY different companies. Not similar at all.



Bailes said:


> Someone said Adams detailing stuff is chamical guys rebranded? I have Adams Detail Spray which I really like, I can get it in bulk but wanted to know if anyone knows what chemical guys product it is and is it any cheaper?
> 
> Ta, Bailes.


CG does NOT make Adam's chemicals. CG didn't even exist until 5 years after Adam's was on the market. A simple Google search will verify that. This is a common rumor that has been posted on a lot of detailing boards by people who don't know and continue to spread this incorrect data. Adam has his chemical products formulated and made especially for him (there are a few exceptions, such as the hardware goods). Adam is CONSTANTLY improving his products and thus, it would be a waste of time to patent as they are constantly evolving. I see a lot of the change process going on and am part of the Beta testing that goes on all year long.

Now you know!


----------



## getcha (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the clear up. Chemical Guys is manufactured by Warner Chemical or P and B manufacturing who also makes some of Adam's products. 

Its like saying DWG was not a tweaked version of CG EZ creme. Same base product made unique for a certain person:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

getcha said:


> Thanks for the clear up. Chemical Guys is manufactured by Warner Chemical or P and B manufacturing who also makes some of Adam's products.
> 
> Its like saying DWG was not a tweaked version of CG EZ creme. Same base product made unique for a certain person:thumb:


I agree.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

There have been a lot of posts about products being rebranded CG products, some of which are and some aren't.

The confusion is understandable when you read on the Chemical Guys US website states that Chemical Guys manufacture their own products and also offer private labelling (relabelling existing products under other brands/names) and also custom blending for other brands. There is no mention of Warner or any other chemical company - just Chemcal Guys. http://www.chemicalguys.com/articles.asp?ID=7

As to Chemical Guys not even existing until 5 years after Adams was on the market, again the information on the websites for both companies would lead anybody to conclude differently since the Chemical Guys website states "Chemical Guys was founded over 41 years ago" on the Company Profile page - http://www.chemicalguys.com/aboutus.asp and Dale at Adams has posted the following on another website "Adam's was started in February of 2000.", and on the Adams website there is a thread about the Adams history that is incomplete, but I read up to 1999 and there is no mention of a company, never mind any products being created. Read it here if you are interested - http://adamsforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1177

In fact this post attributed to Dale at Adams (which I quoted from earlier) seems to turn the whole argument upside down :

http://my.is/forums/f171/adams-stuff-re-labeled-chemical-guys-products-349014/#post5449250

The more you read on this topic on th internet, the more contradictory information you find.You can't blame the customers for being confused.
Of course things change over time, but due to the obfuscation who knows what the current situation is.

Steve O.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

tmlvaleting said:


> These guys do Adams if im allowed to link? www.autojoy.co.uk


Hmmm, just tried that, and a £16 order turned into 27 with VAT and delivery - prices aren't marked with VAT... I'd like to try a few things, but that's a bit much for 4 Adams samples and a wash pad.

T


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I see your point Steve O. But hey, it's the interweb... there's confusion everywhere!


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

getcha said:


> Thanks for the clear up. Chemical Guys is manufactured by Warner Chemical or P and B manufacturing who also makes some of Adam's products.


Do you know which products are made for Adams by either Warner Chemical or P & B Manufacturing?


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

ajc347 said:


> Do you know which products are made for Adams by either Warner Chemical or P & B Manufacturing?


Yea, I would like to know too so that I can verify that with Adam.


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

i use adams products as autojoy are just round the corner so no delivery charge. I personaly think they area great product :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

You lucky dog. That stuff is hard to get over the pond!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Well I did end up getting the Adams samples anyway, as I've sold some stuff, so have a bit of cash spare now...

Adams Detail Spray - definitely not any rebranded or relabelled product that I've ever used, it's absolutely awesome. Use a small amount and buff lightly, then the MF in your hand goes light and slick - your paint does the same. Just like CK Quikshine used to do, but initlally it feels a LOT better. The thing I also liked about QS, is that you can use it on glass - same with Adams - this is absolutely awesome on glass.

Adams Glass Cleaner - nothing special in my opinion - it's a glass cleaner - can't really see or feel the abrasives working, I really do think that it's down to the towel that you use to clean and then another to buff. But it does clean glass and has a nice smell. 1z windscreen clear or AG Fast Glass still for me.

(The best test I have for glass cleaner, is leave it out for the Mrs - if I can't get it back, then it's a good one. I can't get my Mark-V glass cleaner out of her cupboard at the moment).

Got some Adams VRT and APC as well, will give them a go at the weekend.

There may be a gallon of CK Quikshine for sale soon... the Detail Spray really is that good.

T


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Nice review Tosh. You nailed it about the glass cleaning towel. Most folks use a plush microfiber towel to clean their windows as that is also what they use on their paint. That towel is best when used for removing polish and wax. The towel that is best for glass AND detail spray is the short nap towel, not the plush towel. The short nap towel has more bite on glass and does not drink up the detail spray when using it on paint. This makes your supply last a lot longer and really allows the glass cleaner to show its stuff.

For me, glass cleaner was glass cleaner until I used the Adam's on my laptop screen. Since all I do is repair computers and networks all day long, you can bet that I have seen some nasty screens (they look like they had DNA all over them)! I didn't have any glass cleaner once so I reluctantly used my Adam's glass cleaner to see what would happen. That was when I was sold on it and ordered some more. I don't think I had even tried it up until that point because like I said before, glass cleaner was just glass cleaner to me.

Try it on some of these towels. Autojoy should have them although I don't see them listed on his website. Also try the detail spray on these towels. I think you'll like the results.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Junkman...

I use similar Waffle Weave MF towels on windows now - have tried them all and I've come to the same conclusion - it's the towel that makes the difference on glass. Towels I use now are Sonus Yellow WW, or Pakshak WW drying towels... (look similar to the towels you linked to).

The reason I like the 1Z and Fast Glass, is that they seem to evaporate off the glass when you're using them - they also don't mind cleaning rubber trim (although it dries them out, and leaves black streaks on your towels!).

I tried to find a QD that works on glass, and that was ClearKote Quik Shine - in the same way as Adams, when you're buffing the paint/glass, it would then go silky smooth - you can almost feel the polymers (or whatever it's leaving behind) harden up and coat the surface. Then you know you're done, and there are no streaks.

Either way, I've found you need absolutely clean towels for your glass - give them the once over with your drying towels, but you need to finish with a single small light mist of glass cleaner, and an absolutely clean soft WW towel - quick buff, wait for the 'silk' and you're done.

The Adams detail spray has done this quicker than anything I've tried so far, so have a gallon of Detail Spray on the way to do battle with all the others I have!

Talking of Laptops/LCDs - QuickShine is also recommended for LCDs, and I use it on my screens at home all the time - nice matt finish on everything!

Do you find that Adams Detail Spray leaves anything on your hands after using it - like a little slickness? (either from overspray, or transfer from the towel?)

T


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I haven't experienced that in particular but the new season is just starting and I will have the opportunity to use it a lot more. I've practically been hibernating since November so I haven't used a lot of product. This weekend is my first road trip of what will be a very busy summer!

Are you aware that Adam's has just come out with a glass sealant?


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

there new lime sented glass cleaner is the best ive ever used!!in my humble opinion of course:thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

It was my first go with the Detail Spray, so maybe it's just my towel (and my kitchen window, which was my test subject!), but I'll give them all a proper go this weekend... As with you, the sun has just started shining here, and we're all out of hibernation for the detailing summer!

Yes, I've seen the glass sealant, but I've got my glass covered with GTechniq G1 - it's seriously awesome stuff, but mega expensive (compared to normal glass sealents). PITA to apply/remove as well. Lasts 30000 miles though, and probably more if it's not raining... If it actually rains where you are, you'll get the benefit. Or if you like driving through mud, or behind trucks etc. If so, I'll send you a sample and you can try it for yourself (I've got more than I need).

Have tried Car Lack, Aquapel, Rain-X, Pro-Vision in the past, and it's the best so far (for me at least). I only have to seal the windscreen once a year (or twice for my car, as i'm doing about 1000 miles a week at the moment).

T


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I love to give it a run but isn't the shipping cost a killer from over there?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

trhland said:


> there new lime sented glass cleaner is the best ive ever used!!in my humble opinion of course:thumb:


I've just had a smell, and yes, mine has a good lime smell!

Reading the adams site, says it has some 'special cleaning magic' in there that isn't abrasive - but I still think it's mostly in the towel and elbow grease to cut through anything on the glass. Some of the best glass I ever did was with an old cotton tea towel that was still damp from the dryer.

As with everything (I've found) it's all in the method - I've seen how my Mrs cleans the house/glass, and it's way different to me. She likes the max power evaporating stuff that doesn't need major buffing. Then again, her windows are way bigger than mine! (but they are all sealed with Gtechnic G3)

Again, I'll do a compare against my others this weekend, in the blazing sun after a week of driving, and post back here...

Cheers

T


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Junkman2008 said:


> I love to give it a run but isn't the shipping cost a killer from over there?


The bottles are 15ml each (x2) - I can spot that - would be about $4 to post! At least I know you're actually going to try it, and you're someone who obviously would appreciate it...

Not a problem...

T


----------

